# Oil filter flap bolts/fasteners?



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

So oil was changed by the dealer before I bought it.

I noticed a couple days ago the flap under the car for the oil filter housing was hanging down slightly.

Upon investigation 2 of the 3 fasteners are missing. Called the dealer I bought it from they say it wasn't them and refused to help.

So I went to my local dealer to buy them. Turns out you can't just buy the bolts you have to buy the entire $286 splash shield.

Does anyone have any idea where to find these things? Or am I going to have to use a hone brew method


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> So oil was changed by the dealer before I bought it.
> 
> I noticed a couple days ago the flap under the car for the oil filter housing was hanging down slightly.
> 
> ...


Remove a fastener and take it to local hardware store or auto parts store, see if there’s a match.

Might be tough if you’re in a small town though, limited options.

Had the same issue with my VW, mechanics would leave out 6-8 bolts so the underpan would be easier/faster to remove each oil change.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> BobJacobson said:
> 
> 
> > Remove a fastener and take it to local hardware store or auto parts store, see if there’s a match.
> ...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Post some pictures of what we're talking about. I've researched a lot of body fasteners for Nissan splash shields. There's a lot of companies that specialize in these fasteners. 

Dorman even makes some. You won't get the exact same look, but it will be functional, and possibly a lot cheaper than summit. 

I purchased an entire bag of 100 fasteners for the Nissan oil filter splash shield from e-bay, given the price I'm sure they were from China. Sure they were cheap from E-Bay, but if they last 2-3 oil changes no problem, I always have more.


----------



## mike634 (Nov 16, 2017)

This place may have them.
https://www.fastenal.com/home


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah these are similar to dzus fasteners. 1/4 turn with a flat head slot.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

mike634 said:


> This place may have them.
> https://www.fastenal.com/home


That's where I went to look around. They have a store in my town and they didn't have an answer for me.

I went back today because I did find something similar on their website.

Spoke to someone much more knowledgeable and they actually can get a hold of OE suppliers. So they are going to make some calls and get back to me.

I will update here when I get an answer, I'm sure I will not be the first person to run into this issue.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

And that's a negative. Back to square one.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BobJacobson said:


> And that's a negative. Back to square one.


Try a ford dealer....they use those quarter turn things an all their pickups to hold the lower engine covers on.
I am inclined to suggest another chevy dealer.......I cannot imagine the fasteners not listed as a service part since these things will get knocked off from time to time (think snow).

Rob


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Robby said:


> Try a ford dealer....they use those quarter turn things an all their pickups to hold the lower engine covers on.
> I am inclined to suggest another chevy dealer.......I cannot imagine the fasteners not listed as a service part since these things will get knocked off from time to time (think snow).
> 
> Rob


I'm just as baffled. 

I'm going to try another dealer although he did show me the exploded parts diagram and they were definitely not listed.

I need to pick up a filter for the other car from a Ford dealer so I will ask of the have anything like it.

Otherwise I'm just going to swap them all out with another captive but design


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

My experience with Fastenal is that they deal more with mechanical specialized nut and bolt hardware.

I'd have to look through my digital files, but there's a few companies that specialize in automotive bumper retainers, and if I recall their catalog is picture based. I got this from a neighbor who owns a paintless dent repair buisness. He orders plastic clips all the time. 

Match the diameter of the pin, the length of the pin, and the diameter of the head. Most of the stuff these days are measured in millimeters.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this in the splash shield? 2017 1.6L Automatic? or Manual? 

Is it number 5 in the attached drawing? This hatch is part of the splash shield? 


https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline....392&ukey_driveLine=12304&ukey_trimLevel=28075


https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/images/parts/motor/fullsize/CC16050.jpg


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Is this in the splash shield? 2017 1.6L Automatic? or Manual?
> 
> Is it number 5 in the attached drawing? This hatch is part of the splash shield?
> 
> ...


OP indicates it is a diesel.

Rob


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

carbon02 said:


> Is this in the splash shield? 2017 1.6L Automatic? or Manual?
> 
> Is it number 5 in the attached drawing? This hatch is part of the splash shield?
> 
> ...


That's for the gas version

The diesel uses a splash shield that covers the whole front of the car and the like flap is built in.

As someone stated above it is a metal 1/4 turn said style quick fastener.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

BobJacobson said:


> carbon02 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this in the splash shield? 2017 1.6L Automatic? or Manual?
> ...


I looked up the Diesel parts and its shows the same diagram.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I looked up the Diesel parts and its shows the same diagram.


I know, I looked on a bunch of those websites and couldn't find it, but that is 100% not the piece with the oil flap.

That piece might be on the car but if it is it's underneath the one I'm talking about

At the dealership I think it was listed as something with "isolation" or "insulation" in the title. He also had to spend about 10 minutes looking for it on the software he had.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

More digging










They look almost identical to these.

And I think these guys are the manufacturer

https://www.southco.com/en-us/d2?info=false&filters=

I'm going to try and find a distributor

I don't know why I haven't zip tied this and called it a day already.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

*Here you go…*

Try McMaster-Carr
https://www.mcmaster.com/#quarter-turn-captive-panel-fasteners/=1bp7s5d


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

KenH said:


> Try McMaster-Carr
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#quarter-turn-captive-panel-fasteners/=1bp7s5d


BINGO! 

I’ve been trying to think of the name of that big-ol’ thick catalog I used have...

If McMaster-Carr doesn’t have it...no one will...they are an amazing resource for hard-to-find everything.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Success... finally

Southco is the manufacturer of the fastener.

They are indeed a genuine D8 DZUS fastener

https://www.southco.com/static/Literature/D8.en.pdf

The sales rep doesn t know what size it is that GM uses so I need to measure it and then he said he can get me in touch with a distributor so I can order some.

So there you go. An answer, heaven forbid a dealer knew this info.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow-

Just guessing, but sounds like the splash shield is a European design with way over designed fasteners. However, I bet one of those lasts the life of the car. Unlike the standard plastic push pins.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

carbon02 said:


> Wow-
> 
> Just guessing, but sounds like the splash shield is a European design with way over designed fasteners. However, I bet one of those lasts the life of the car. Unlike the standard plastic push pins.


I'm sure they will assuming the dealer doesn t lose them at your first oil change haha.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

So I've bought a bunch of these as I could only get them from a distributor in bulk and they weren't cheap.... $1.65 each

If anyone needs one let me know. I have lots of extras.


----------

